# App crashing?



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't quite know where to post this so general chat. My app keeps saying fatal error when I'm on here for 15 min plus and it crashes... any idea what's going on?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We need more info. What browser are you using, what operating system, etc.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Motorola droid HD. Android. Up to date and everything not using browser using the app


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you coming via wi-fi or 3g/4g? 

And what are you doing when it crashes? I'm on a RAZR with the app, some times. Did your app update the past weekend? Mine just did.

And can you take the current app off, and then reinstall? That helps to fix these in many times.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

I tried re-installing it doesn't help. Its up to date. I'm using all of the above between foley, onamia, garrison where I am at. 3g in garrison and 4g. WiFi in Foley/ onamia.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Just gets really annoying when I'm reading a long thread and bam lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is strange as I use it fine via wi-fi, 3G and 4G. On a Razr and tablets.

I'll see if I can get information from the techs tomorrow or have Austin drop by with ideas.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea that'd be awesome thanks!


----------

